# Do You Guys Know About Freegal Music?



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Available for free through participating U.S and Canadian libraries is freegalmusic.com .

You can download up to 5 free items per week, per library card holder. Among the thousands of available downloads, they have a nice collection of scary sound effects and Halloween-related music. You can simply search "Halloween Music" or better still, select "Holiday" under the "Genre" tab which brings up a wider selection that includes things like Goth and Zombie Dance Party. Start this week and you could have almost 70 free downloads by Halloween! 140+ if there are more library-card holders in your family!

Helpful Hint: When it asks for an email, you can ignore the prompt and simply click on "Cancel." Otherwise, expect a once-a-week email reminder that you have 5 free downloads available.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

doesn't appear to be available for those of us in the US


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

It's in the U.S. and Canada. Most library systems do participate. Click on "LOGIN" and key in your zip code. Then select your library system from the list that will pop up. After that, you'll be prompted to key in your library card and PIN if you have one. I have pals in several different states and in Canada who use the site every week. If your library isn't listed when you search by zip code, you can usually get a state-wide library card in most states. 

Been building a Halloween collection of music and sfx for months now and have over 70 Halloween related downloads. I have a nice regular music collection going as well. And I really like the free part!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't have a library card.


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, we use these free downloads through the library. But I never thought to look for sound effects or halloween songs. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

The Freegal search function isn't the best; so you have to try different search terms. Halloween, Scary, Haunted, Vampire, Scream, SFX, etc. I just found a SFX that was labeled as "Ghostly Rocking Chair" - but I think sounds perfect for a swinging hanged figure.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Doesn't seem to have my library listed.  I kind of go to the library to look for scary sounds but they are very limited since many people don't donate those sort of CDs.


----------

